# New clutch slipping at high RPM's



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I put a new clutch in my XE this spring and it's been fine, but I took it out the other day and noticed that when I get near redline it feels like the clutch is slipping. Granted, the car's been sitting for weeks and only driven a few times, but I can't see that making a difference. I cleaned the PP with brake cleaner to get that protective coating off when I put it in and the disc was clean and didn't get any shit on it. I suppose the clutch is barely broken in, maybe only has 1K on it. The car is back to stock except for advanced timing, and I can't imagine that the motor is overpowering that clutch, but I suppose it could be, it was a cheap AutoZone kit. Any ideas? I'm not going to fix it because I'm selling the car and I doubt the buyer is going to be shifting at redline too often, but I'm wondering what could be the problem. TIA.


----------

